# please help diagnose, pit has discharge around eyelid :(



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello all,

as the title suggests, my 2 year old APT has red eyes and discharge around his eyelids, like mostly the top part along with the corner of his eye (by the tear ducts) and then the very tip of the eye (closest to the ear) and those seem to be a little pink and puffy. The corners of his eyes are dark red as well when he turns his eyes 

I just came back from school for mother's day weekend and am super busy with family. I don't think I will have time to go to the vet and my parents can not control him around other dogs.

Has anyone experienced this before? Is it an infection? If so does he need antibiotics (in which case I need to visit the vet :/ )

edit-----------------------------------------------------
IMAGES (too big so I linked them):

http://imgur.com/50svY.jpg
http://imgur.com/J3AJy.jpg
http://imgur.com/PCEpf.jpg
http://imgur.com/h4DMg.jpg

Merck Veterinary Manual on conjunctiva for reference:
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/30108.htm

is it this?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Is there crust building up in the corners or along his lids? If so, it definately sounds like an infection, i.e., conjunctavitis. In which case, you would need to take him to the vet. I recommend you take him in regardless, b/c it could be something worse. You don't want to risk it being something more seriuos and possibly contagious to you and your human family, or him losing his eyesight. Please keep us posted.


----------



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

thank you for the response.

it is not crusty, it is more liquidy and like slimey like the normal stuff dogs get in the corner of their eyes but it's just an excess of this stuff. The corners of his eyes turned a little more pink from this excess liquid.

I will take upload a picture soon. I dont think any vets will be open on sunday (mother's day) and I will be heading back to school .. sigh


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sounds like conjunctivus ... you need some terramycin to treat it


----------



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

ADDED PICTURES! see first link.

can I get terramycin without a prescription? After seeing the pictures can you tell if it is infact conjuctivus? He usually has the slimey stuff around the top of his eyelids if I dont clean it off for long but since I did before it hasnt come back yet. But you can clearly see it in the corners of his eyes.

thanks for the input everyone


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He may just have a slight irritation, as I don't see anything really wrong with his eyes. He may have gotten dirt or hair or something in them and that may be what's causing them to water. Your best bet is to try flushing them with something like visine or something similiar and see if that helps. Then, as soon as your vet opens tomorrow morning, take him in and have him looked at.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can treat this at home before rushing to the vet. Go to a feed store or call the local dog stores and see if they carry terramycin. Use it twice a day for one week to 10 days and it should clear up if not go to the vet but really that should do the trick.
You can find it for 10 to 15 dollars and no prescription required. If you cannot find it locally you can order it or check pharmacy's.

Terramycin Antibiotic Ophthalmic Ointment


----------



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

thank you so much, I will get on this asap.

I presume I would just be rubbing it around his eyes and on the eyelids and not on the actual eye itself, is this correct?

thank you so much.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No you open the eye lids and squeeze the lube right in his eye, then close the lid one to spread it around and then you're done. You want to squeeze a small amount and it will be a small strip that will go from corner to corner.
This ointment does have to go directly in the eye just do not let the tip of the tube touch any part of the eye.  good luck


----------

